# Teresa Stratas



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just found this article on Stratas. Obviously quite a woman as well as an opera singer. Thought others might be interested.

http://www.diarci.com/2013/09/25/teresa-stratas-she-went-her-own-way/


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

solid low register for a soprano. all the way down to F#3


----------



## LaContessa (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, this is my first post!
I recently got a subscription to the Met on Demand service and I've loved the operas with Stratas I have seen there. (Ghosts of Versailles and Mahagony.) It was my first time watching a Weill work, and I love how she is always "on" in the role. The act II finale is beautiful! I really need to check out her recordings of Weill's songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, David - nice article. Teresa's lack of airs and graces, natural modesty and generous nature are creditable characteristics in a hot-house environment where so many were/are for known for possessing the polar opposites. I haven't many recordings which feature her but I've long admired her for her varied repertoire - and anyone who is convincing in both Berg and Weill get a big, juicy Alpha + from me.


----------

